# Update Please of Success With Calcium For IBS Diarrhea or Bile Salts Diarrhea



## LNAPE

Starting a new year and just wanted to see if any old friends out there are still having success with taking Calcium to control there diarrhea. Lets try to start a new thread and get some post from the many users that may still be around. Here is the info for our new friends to maybe get some help also.This is what has helped me for more than 5 years with almost daily attacks of urgent diarrhea after having my Gall Bladder removed. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. All calcium is not the same. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from diarrhea.Calcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx is needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a daily basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with diarrhea and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones but is not as helpful in controlling diarrhea.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with diarrhea only causing more in most cases. So, do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse. Also if you are taking a multi vitamin with magnesium this may be a source of some of the problem if you are having diarrhea. Also for me vitamin C and E seemed to cause me stomach upset.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly. Taking them at least 4 or 5 hours apart is also necessary so the calcium has time to go through the system and soak up excess bile and water. Sometimes, because of the long number of hours between dinner and breakfast it may be necessary to adjust your timing to taking one at bedtime with a small snack to get better results if you are a person who usually suffers from diarrhea in the mornings.The most success has come from using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. This information is from the many users that have sent me emails and of the posters on the web site. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.You must also have some testing done to be sure you are not dealing with anything more serious. This is most important.There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the Doctor or Pharmacist to see if taking calcium will interfere with your other medications and how you might take them. I know if you take thyroid meds it is important not to take the calcium at the same time but maybe 4 hours apart. The calcium will soak up the thyroid medication and you will not be getting the benefit from it. You should also look at the side effects of any other meds you may be on this can contribute to the success or failure of using calcium to help to control your diarrhea. You may also consider if you are constipated and taking calcium this may be the reason for your constipation. You can most likely switch to another form of calcium to relieve this also.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium, you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the diarrhea attacks without making you constipated.Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much. It is safe for most of us to take 1800 mg a day as long as your body processes calcium correctly and you do not have some underlying problem. Check with your Doctor.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of diarrhea. Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found. I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house.I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the diarrhea does not come back if I miss taking it I get diarrhea. It is a trial and error situation to find the right amount that may help you.The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During that process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and diarrhea. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more diarrhea. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss.I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin D and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99. Let me know if you need more help. You won't be sorry if you try it.I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal or any combination there of. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just cut the dose. It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand from the feedback I have gotten.Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IU (The sunshine vitamin needed to help the body absorb calcium)Calcium 500 or 600 MG (This should be calcium carbonate form) (Calcium is the most abundant mineral in the body. It is essential for maintaining strong bones and teeth. Calcium is vital to muscle and nerve function, blood clotting and metabolism.)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have diarrhea but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect) (Magnesium is essential to build bones and is needed for muscle function, energy metabolism, trans-mission of nerve impulses and to make genetic material and protein.)Zinc 7.5 MG (Zinc is necessary for some metabolic processes, normal growth and sexual development, and proper immune system functions.)Copper 1 MG (Copper promotes iron absorption and is essential to red blood cells, connective tissue, fibers and skin pigmentation.)Manganese 1.8 MG (Maganese plays an important role in metabolism and is also needed to build bones and tendons.)Boron 250 MCG. (Improves calcium and magnesium retention. Similar improvements can also be seen in Vitamin D deficient post-menopausal females.)There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your diarrhea then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated then cut back on the dose. You may have to stop the calcium completely then start back after you have a BM at a lower dose.It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain diarrhea free. No cramps, bloating or diarrhea.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.Take Care,LindaLNAPENTS###netscape.net


----------



## SJH

Hi LindaI am a 30 year old male from the UK who has suffered from IBS-D for the past 2/3 years. The doctor started me off on Fibergel ( Fibre supplement ) which made me feel much worse. I then changed Dr due to relocation and was prescribed Colofac which helped for near on a year up until November 2003. My IBS-D then started to get bad again although I was still taking my Colofac. I have now been prescribed Amyltriptaline which seems to be helping but the drowsey/drugged feeling side effects are not very good when my job involves alot of driving. I was interested in your thread on Calcium supplements and wondered if you could recommend a doseage which might be suitable for myself. Also does anyone else find that there IBS-D is worse in the winter months more than in the summer?


----------



## LNAPE

You need to be sure you get a calcium that contains calcium carbonate and very little magnesium to start with. Magnesium will add to diarrhea problems. YOu start with 1/2 tablet at your 3 meals a day at least 4 hours apart. Do this for 3 days to give the body a chance to adjust to the calcium and then you make a dose change up or down according to what is happening with you. If you want to get back with me  if you decide to try the calcium I can help you along the way. I have lots of feed back from many users and I am always glad to pass on any info I can that may help. Please be sure to check with your doctor or pharmacist about taking calcium with your other meds.Take Care,Linda


----------



## z1chess

Hi Linda,Thanks for your advise. I will try it but with a different brand. That is because I read the list of ingrediants on the side of the box and it listed "POLYSORBATE 80." SORBATE & SORBITOL are naturally occuring laxatives that are derived from grapefruit. They are used as a preservative in many foods, drinks, and pills. Warning to those with IBS: Even a small amount of SORBITOL or SORBATE will cause a lot of pain and "D". Stay as far away from those two items as possible. The side effects are well documented.


----------



## JimmyC

LNAPE,Can guys benefit from taking the calcium as you recommend? I've seen a lot of replies of females benefiting from it, but few guys. Thanks,JC


----------



## LNAPE

Yes, men too can benefit from the calcium to help control diarrhea. It is also something men need to take to prevent bone loss. And if you exercise a lot you need more calcium.Good luck if you decide to try it. One thing I find is men will tend not to take it regularly to prevent the problem so this is important.Let me know if you need help.Linda


----------



## JimmyC

Linda,Thanks for your quick reply and help.JimmyC


----------



## JoanneL

Hi there,I read through the previous posts on calcium and really wanted to try it out. However, the brand that everyone mentions, Caltrate - I cannot seem to find in the UK. So, I went out looking for an alternative calcium carbonate supplement and found one from the health supplement company Health Aid. It's a 'High Potency Stong Calcium 600mg' tablet. I have been taking half a capsule with each meal and suffered from more bloating/indigestion for the first few days, which seems to have dissapeared completely now (bloating has always been a huge problem for me). Haven't had any diarrhea past week (had been getting it every few days previously). Although, I also started taking a Valerian supplement around the same time to help with my anxiety (which I believes plays a BIG part in my symptoms) so not sure which one is doin the job!







SJH - my IBS symptoms always get a lot worse in winter which makes me think that my symptoms are anxiety/depression/SAD related.Anyways - anything that helps!!!


----------



## LNAPE

JoanneL,As long as you have a calcium carbonate that may have vitamin d but very little magnesium if any this should be just fine. It is important to take it every day with food and adjust the dose if you need to with the trial and error method. Yes the indigestion and bloating from the calcium happens in the first few day but after that as long and you continue a dose this should not return unless you take one without food.Stay with us and let us know how you are doing and if you run across some problems maybe I can help with all the feed back I have gotten from many users. Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## mdonbru

Hello Linda and everyone-I have been using calcium to control my IBS-d since early December and it has helped me immensely. I take 2 600 mg caltrate a day, one in the morning and one at night. I don't need to take it with food any more - I do not get any indigestion or bloating, even on an empty stomach. I still have to watch what I eat, but I have always done that anyway. I can eat more things than I used to! If I forget to take my calcium, I sure know about it the next day. I'm so happy that I came to this BB and found out about calcium!Thanks, Linda!







Marty


----------



## allinknots

I started about a week ago taking a 1/2 of an immodium a day to help with my D and cramping, I dont have it everyday, every few days I'll get D and cramps, I would rather take somthing natural than immodium, and only use immodium in severve attacks, I probably need more calcium anyway as dairy is a trigger and i dont eat as much. I also started taking fiber about 2 months ago ;benefiber; I used to take metamucil but stoped in 96, it helped me too can I take the fiber and calcium? Another question is the magnesium, I need some cause i have mitral valve prolapse and it is recomended to take it to help it. Im confused in what to do, I dont want it to make D worse. Will calcium help if I dont have attacks every day just every 2-3 days.


----------



## LNAPE

The calcium will help and you most likly will not need a full 3 tablets a day to keep control of the diarrhea if you get it every 2 or 3 days but also if you take immodium you may get a rebound effect and this could be part of the reason it is every 2 or 3 days. The calcium may help make more things regular. Magnesium will add to diarrhea so do you take it now this could be a reason for the diarrhea you do have.Linda


----------



## allinknots

I do not take magnesium now. Could you explain why it does the rebound effect. I have noticed before that when Im home and don't take the immodium, its not like i have rebound, I think, Ive just now been thinking about all this and what you said. Someone else said it before too. about having a rebound effect that is whay i was going to take immodium evryday, only half a pill, but if I can take calcium then i'd rather. Isnt there some magnesium in the purple caltrate?You can email me atgretchenstouch###yahoo.com so I can talk to you more about this privately.thanks


----------



## Hanini

Hello,I am so happy that I just found out I can order Caltrate and it can be shipped to asia. I am having a difficult time living overseas due to the fact I can't read anything and all products are different. I am crossing my fingers that the Caltrate helps. It seems like even when I stick to the IBS rules (which suck), I still have problems. The rules help but I just mean I deeply miss my favourite foods. I have gotten into a bad habit of taken immodium 1/2 daily and eating the no no's. Anyway relate? When you take the Caltrate can you eat some no no's at all? Please help!!! I MISS FOOD AND ALCOHOL!!! Thank you fellow IBSers


----------



## allinknots

Linda,I was wondering if you have any type of food intolerances, like dairy, sugars, fats etc, do you still watch your diet?


----------



## mdonbru

I have found that I can now eat small amounts of foods I could not tolerate before calcium. I can eat some dairy (hard cheeses, yogurt, enough skim milk for a small bowl of cereal) but still no ice cream







I can eat a few french fries. I can drink a couple of beers or a glass or two of wine. I can have pizza, as long as I stick to 2 pieces. It has been so nice to have these things again. Remember - your mileage may vary!Marty


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle

LNAPE!Thank you - thank you and thank you!!! I've been wanting to try calcium supplements because I've heard so much about it on this message board but didn't have enough info. Thanks to you I'm heading to my local health food store to buy the 'right kind' of calcium supplement tonight. I will let you know whether I see any improvements over the next little while...Again, thank you for all the valuable and precise info - you're an angel, truly.


----------



## taylow

Hi! About the Calcium supplements I just wanted to let some know that I was too taking Calcium when I was pregnant because I could not tolerate drinking milk. That in turn caused the doctor said most likely Kidney stones, which I had never had before, very painful. So just thought I would let you know.... Lisa


----------



## LNAPE

In the mid nineties it has been shown that taking calcium may actually help to prevent kidney stones rather than cause them. Oxalates are a cause of stones and the calcium can soak up the oxalates in food and pass them in your waste.You always need to drink enough water and taking 1800 mg a day of calcium most likely will not give you kidney stones but having something else wrong is the body where you do not process calcium correctly and the oxalates in the blood is a more frequent cause.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

This is for guest99 if you find your way to this section and want to email me I would be glad to offer help with working out taking calcium to control the diarrhea.Linda


----------



## Cowgrlchica

hii'm a 15 year old female with IBS-D. I also think i'm lactose intolerent so i haven't been drinking my milk or much dairy. my mom keeps getting on me about drinking milk to help my bones grow strong. typical mom. i do have a very small frame. but i'm really tall. i'm thinking about trying calcium for my D but what kind and how much should i take for my age? will this also help make up for me not getting as much calcium? and what about those calcium chews?thanx


----------



## diamondgirl

Linda,I posted about this in the D section, but I've gotten some confusing information from my sister. She suffers from IBS-D like me and said that she started taking Cal-Mag, and her problems with D are over. I though magnesium was not good for D. Is that what's in Cal-Mag? I've been taking Caltrate (purple and white box) for about 3 or 4 years now, and I'm in the middle of a month-long flare up right now. The Caltrate hasn't done anything for me, but then again, I didn't up my dosage, either. Right now, I'm alternating Bentyl with Immodium...this last month has been killer stress for me, so I think it's the cause of my flare-up.


----------



## diamondgirl

Update again...I increased my Caltrate from one to two a day, and maybe it's a coincidence, but I've had no D for the past 4 days. Just a little cramping, but fairly normal bathroom trips. I stopped taking the Bentyl and I haven't had to take Immodium for 4 days now. Good...I pray this continues.


----------



## VACOP

I am a 27 m with IBS D. I am currently on Levsin, Diaphanex, and Protonix. Will someone help me get off these meds!!!! I am interested in a more natural approach like calcium. Since I have had IBS i feel so more fatigued and have gained like 40lbs. I have tried Lomotil, Protonix, Immodium. I am open to all suggestions. I usually take one or sometimes two of each aday. Of course I know that stress trigers the symptoms and being a Police officer is stressful ,but its in the blood. thanks in advance for the suggestions!!


----------



## petershari

Hi everyone- I am new to the forum. My name is Peter, and I have the misfortune of having virtually the EXACT same medical history as Linda from what I read. I had my gallblader out in 2007, and my life has NEVER been the same. I went through every test in the world after having my gallbladder removed because I had severely abnomal bloating, loose stools and felt sick 24 hours a day. This has been such a terrible ride. The docs found nothing afer endoscopies, colonoscopies, pill camera endoscopy, cat scans, glucose tests, lactose and gluten tests, and (fortunately) all tests were good! I was "diagnosed" with IBS due to gallbladder removal, likely due to bile salt diarrhea. However, since I had a history of gastritis (too much vodka in the past...







), I couldn't take the bile salt meds (questran, etc.) because they made me get severe heartburn!! After trying many meds, I finally found relief with Librax; my life has become MUCH better, except for one big problem... the drowsiness. Librax makes me a zombie most of the time. I am a physical therapist, and I need to have high energy to be a great clinician. Long story shortened, I am trying to ween myself off of the meds, and try Linda's idea. I have definitely noticed that, when I eat binding foods (rice, oatmeal), I have had good success, so I am hoping that the Caltrate will work... Today is July 24th, and I am going out to buy my calcium today. Wish me luck everyone!! I want off of the Librax!!! I will write again soon with updates... Peter


----------



## LMEN

LNAPE said:


> Starting a new year and just wanted to see if any old friends out there are still having success with taking Calcium to control there diarrhea. Lets try to start a new thread and get some post from the many users that may still be around. Here is the info for our new friends to maybe get some help also.This is what has helped me for more than 5 years with almost daily attacks of urgent diarrhea after having my Gall Bladder removed. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. All calcium is not the same. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from diarrhea.Calcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx is needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a daily basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with diarrhea and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones but is not as helpful in controlling diarrhea.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with diarrhea only causing more in most cases. So, do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse. Also if you are taking a multi vitamin with magnesium this may be a source of some of the problem if you are having diarrhea. Also for me vitamin C and E seemed to cause me stomach upset.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly. Taking them at least 4 or 5 hours apart is also necessary so the calcium has time to go through the system and soak up excess bile and water. Sometimes, because of the long number of hours between dinner and breakfast it may be necessary to adjust your timing to taking one at bedtime with a small snack to get better results if you are a person who usually suffers from diarrhea in the mornings.The most success has come from using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. This information is from the many users that have sent me emails and of the posters on the web site. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.You must also have some testing done to be sure you are not dealing with anything more serious. This is most important.There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the Doctor or Pharmacist to see if taking calcium will interfere with your other medications and how you might take them. I know if you take thyroid meds it is important not to take the calcium at the same time but maybe 4 hours apart. The calcium will soak up the thyroid medication and you will not be getting the benefit from it. You should also look at the side effects of any other meds you may be on this can contribute to the success or failure of using calcium to help to control your diarrhea. You may also consider if you are constipated and taking calcium this may be the reason for your constipation. You can most likely switch to another form of calcium to relieve this also.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium, you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the diarrhea attacks without making you constipated.Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much. It is safe for most of us to take 1800 mg a day as long as your body processes calcium correctly and you do not have some underlying problem. Check with your Doctor.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of diarrhea. Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found. I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house.I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the diarrhea does not come back if I miss taking it I get diarrhea. It is a trial and error situation to find the right amount that may help you.The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During that process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and diarrhea. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more diarrhea. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss.I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin D and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99. Let me know if you need more help. You won't be sorry if you try it.I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal or any combination there of. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just cut the dose. It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand from the feedback I have gotten.Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IU (The sunshine vitamin needed to help the body absorb calcium)Calcium 500 or 600 MG (This should be calcium carbonate form) (Calcium is the most abundant mineral in the body. It is essential for maintaining strong bones and teeth. Calcium is vital to muscle and nerve function, blood clotting and metabolism.)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have diarrhea but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect) (Magnesium is essential to build bones and is needed for muscle function, energy metabolism, trans-mission of nerve impulses and to make genetic material and protein.)Zinc 7.5 MG (Zinc is necessary for some metabolic processes, normal growth and sexual development, and proper immune system functions.)Copper 1 MG (Copper promotes iron absorption and is essential to red blood cells, connective tissue, fibers and skin pigmentation.)Manganese 1.8 MG (Maganese plays an important role in metabolism and is also needed to build bones and tendons.)Boron 250 MCG. (Improves calcium and magnesium retention. Similar improvements can also be seen in Vitamin D deficient post-menopausal females.)There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your diarrhea then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated then cut back on the dose. You may have to stop the calcium completely then start back after you have a BM at a lower dose.It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain diarrhea free. No cramps, bloating or diarrhea.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.Take Care,LindaLNAPENTS###netscape.net


----------



## LNAPE

I am LNAPE and you can change that 5 years of success to now almost 14 years of success. I am still here post help for others and still getting lots of email and giving lots of support to others. Hope there are a lot of others still getting good results also. Let me know if you need help.Linda


----------

